# hump-nosed pit viper



## D3pro (Jan 5, 2011)

I wanted to share this species with you. It is a favourite of mine and a dream snake to keep. Sadly I can only watch videos and look at images with drool coming out of my mouth.

Here are some nice fact on this little guy.

It's a venomous pitviper species found in India and Sri Lanka.
Grows to an average of 30-45 cm in length.

Normally the color pattern is grayish with heavy brown mottling, overlaid with a double row of large dark spots. The belly is brownish or yellowish with dark mottling. The tip of the tail is yellow or reddish.

It is found in dense jungle and coffee plantations in hilly areas

Bites from this species though previously thought to be innocuous, is now known to cause serious complications such as coagulopathy and acute renal failure.

Here are some more pics I digged up. Oh if only someday....





















Enjoy


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah, thats not that far removed from a death adder or even a really fat burtons legless lizard. Some might argue they they are MORE awesome.

Why not dream big? 

Tyrannosaurus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-H


----------



## D3pro (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL, nothing like a death adder or a burtons.... Vipers have a very distinct look and this species interests me for some reason. 
And I already have a T-rex


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 5, 2011)

This species is the prime diet of King Cobras. Yum!


----------

